# Hey Y'all! from TN



## victorian

Hey y'all, 
I am from Memphis. I found you over at Prairie Homemaker. I am excited to be here. I am married with a furbaby. I teach in an elementary school. I love to read, knit, sew, and read some more. I am also trying to teach myself to weave. My grandparents were big weavers, so I am trying to keep the tradition alive. I am wanting to get into canning my own food and preservation methods such as that. I'd also love to raise chickens for eggs, except that I live in the city. Boo. Oh well. I love to learn! Thanks for having me here!!!
Carrie


----------



## aviaX2

Welcome from another Tennessean! I love to read too.


----------



## Marilyn

Welcome victorian, we're happy to have you here. It sounds like you have a full life with plenty to do, and even more that you want to learn.

Re: the chickens, have you checked with your city/town ordinances? More and more of them are allowing backyard chicken flocks (usually without roosters in town).


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Hi Victorian and welcome. I live about 35-40 minutes west of the Mississippi river bridge in eastern Arkansas. I come over to Memphis to the farmers market down by the river quite often. I think you will really enjoy these forums.


----------



## sustainabilly

Welcome victorian! Another biiiig reader here too. You'll love the freedom and healthier choices you get from canning and drying your own food. Have at it!


----------



## hippygirl

Hello from a native Tennessee gal...hometown is Selmer and have family in/around Memphis.


----------



## victorian

Thanks for big warm welcome! I am in West TN, so close to a couple of y'all. I really am going to be serious about my garden this year. I had a big one the first few years of living here, but then I got lazy, busy, etc. I know of several people that have chickens here in the city and I think that I could get away with it. But, I need to do more research into feed costs, housing, etc. Great to meet you!!
Carrie


----------



## vmannam12

Welcome to the forum


----------



## handymama

Howdy victorian, from Carter County, on the other side of the state.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

victorian said:


> Thanks for big warm welcome! I am in West TN, so close to a couple of y'all. I really am going to be serious about my garden this year. I had a big one the first few years of living here, but then I got lazy, busy, etc. I know of several people that have chickens here in the city and I think that I could get away with it. But, I need to do more research into feed costs, housing, etc. Great to meet you!!
> Carrie


I think there may have been an article in Edible Memphis a few issues back about chickens. I will look and see if I still have mine and if so will tell you what issue. You can order them pretty cheap I think and they give them away at the farmers market each quarter. My husband and I plan on getting about 4 or 5 come spring. Wishing you much success for the coming year.


----------



## Cajun Arkie

Don't think I made that clear. They give the magazines away. Early still - not enough coffee yet!!!


----------



## rockster55

After spending my "life" in a career and now at age 61, my wife and I are back on the farm in middle TN on 84 acres of good grass and water and timber. We just had delivered 6 Belted Galloway cows (2 cow/calves, 1 young bull, 1 bred young cow) on Sunday and are planning to be as self sufficient as possible. The remodel of a 1936 farm house is underway. Good times. 
**** Creek Farm


----------



## vmannam12

Welcome to the forum


----------



## victorian

Thanks Cajun Arkie! I will keep an eye out. I hope that everyone has a great New Year!
Carrie


----------



## Homesteader1

welcome my tn friend I'm also from TN Bloomington springs between Nashville and Cookeville I own a homestead here and for the most part self-sufficient. Feel free to view my blog and see my homestead. *Here* Great meeting you. If you ever have livestock, produce or really any thing to buy sell swap or trade check me out http://cookevilleads.com


----------



## Jlynnp

Homesteader1 said:


> welcome my tn friend I'm also from TN Bloomington springs between Nashville and Cookeville I own a homestead here and for the most part self-sufficient. Feel free to view my blog and see my homestead. *Here* Great meeting you. If you ever have livestock, produce or really any thing to buy sell swap or trade check me out http://cookevilleads.com


Homesteader we looked at a house in Bloomington Springs before we bought our place on BonAir Mountian. Nice place but not enough property. I love Middle TN.


----------



## Homesteader1

i'm setting on 231 acres. The best way to find property is to find older farms, trust me their are plenty of them.


----------



## Homesteader1

Middle Tn. is great I love it also.


----------



## TNwxGeek

Hello there from East Tennessee. I'm a fellow newbie myself :hand:


----------



## victorian

Hey! 
I would love to live on some acreage, but right now it is not feasible. East TN is gorgeous, but I couldn't take all of the orange. :0) eep: I would love to have something other than flat land to look at. 
Cheers,
Carrie
:rock:


----------



## countryfied2011

Middle TN here...between the Boro and Nashville and Lebanon:thumb: Welcome to HT


----------



## Homesteader1

A big hello and welcome to ll from TN. I'm in bloomington springs about 11/2 hours from Nashville and Knoxville. If you ever need to buy-sell-swap-or trade you can place free ads ads *here* Just for Tn folks sorry. I love my homestead I live a self-sufficient live and raise and grow healthy food.


----------



## dgreer

Welcome from west Tennessee. We're about an hour north of you.


----------



## wife89

Welcome, we are in Maury County near the Natchez Trace!


----------



## victorian

Thanks for the warm welcome!! Dgreer, that's so cool being close. Hey wife89!! Looks like summer is hitting us hard and early this year, especially compared to last year. 
Carrie


----------



## miraclemant

welcome from Saltillo TN


----------



## creek scavenger

Welcome neighbor...I'm from Central Va. and I've worked in the school system for about 5 years now. I am a warehouse worker and I supply books, office supplies, and custodial supplies to all the schools in my county. It's a great job because I get to work with all the teachers, employees, at all the schools! 
This is a wonderful site and the folks here are super...there is so much knowledge here!! Take care, and I know that you will find an answer to all of your questions right here!
creek scavenger


----------

